# puncture repair that won't damage my alloy in Glasgow



## p3asa (Aug 26, 2009)

Anyone recommend in or around Glasgow (preferable South Side) that will sort a puncture for me but more importantly won't damage my alloy?

I took my previous car to a place for 2 new tyres. They must have removed the old weights with chisels. Both wheels totally chewed / scored and visible from the front. 

A few weeks later I then took my wifes alloy wheel in for a repair to a different place in Cathcart and thought it really strange that the guy was so keen to get it in my boot and covered up. The alloy had been scored right along the surface of the wheel.

So as you can imagine I'm a bit paranoid to put my recently refurbed wheel in to somewhere.

Cheers.


----------

